# Keezer All Done



## citizensnips (21/1/15)

Howdy all, haven't been overly active on here recently. However have no faith I'm brewing more than ever while working part time at a brewery. Not too long ago I put together a keezer so I thought I'd throw up a few pics of the build and finished product for everyone to check out. Started with a chest freezer, not sure of the size...I think 150L ish from memory. I thought I'd make the best use of the space and turn it into a 4 keg/tap system. Unfortunately Perlick ss flow controls are quite pricey so I've only acquired two thus far...can't wait to get the others. Anyway here's some pics of it all





The fridge and my dungeon of a temporary work shop




Got some timber cut at bunnings......a soft pine of some sort....drilled tap holes and stained the backsides with a few coats.



Framed it up.......let me just say the guy at bunnings was quite easy going on the cut job... h34r: . Anyway, nothing a bit of sanding wouldn't fix



The result...



All sanded ready for stain



Stained and fixed to fridge



Gap filled between the two for a nicer finish



Gas manifold put in place.



Perlicks on B)



Thermostat.....gas and first keg installed



First beverage....an APA of course :chug:



Black board paint addition



Only photo of which you can see some of the nice graphics a mate of mind did......and another beer. 

Anyway that's it for now. Absolutely love the thing......already gone through about 6 different beers on it. Currently have a very nice American IPA on tap which is my favourite so far. Also bought t a 60L fermenter, filling up two kegs at a time now. Living with mates and having others come round I can barely brew enough. 
Also for the record flow control taps are the ducks nuts....I was tossing up between them or just standard ss perlicks....best decision I made getting those bad boys, I would be so cooked with out them......I definitely would of had to increase my line length by now that's for sure. Anyway hopefully sometime soon I'll have 4 taps and 4 different beers going at the same time.
Cheers!


----------



## chubbytaxman (21/1/15)

That's a mighty fine keezer you got there citizen ...
Totes jelly ... :icon_drool2:
Will have to wait a bit longer for mine yet - still waiting on a donor freezer :lol:

chubby


----------



## Ciderman (21/1/15)

Nice work. I have the same chest freezer so that will be a good guide for when all the parts arrive in the mail!


----------



## pvan340 (21/1/15)

Very nice, just finished mine as well. Frantically brewing to try and fill four kegs! Hard to run two fermenters with only one temp controller, but I'm managing!


----------



## brewermp (21/1/15)

pvan340 said:


> Very nice, just finished mine as well. Frantically brewing to try and fill four kegs! Hard to run two fermenters with only one temp controller, but I'm managing!


I usually brew two brews in my fridge fermenting in jerry cans with the same yeast  saves on space and time.


----------



## simmo1972 (21/1/15)

Looks good, are you blocking up the holes to stop cold air escaping whilst you wait in anticipation for the soon to be had Perlicks?

Nice touch with chalkboard paint.

I got a flow control tap for xmas and also loving it, it's worth upsetting the OCD having 2 different taps on my keezer, only got 1.2 meters of pipe on flow control and perfect head each time. 

James


----------



## citizensnips (21/1/15)

Simmo1972 said:


> Looks good, are you blocking up the holes to stop cold air escaping whilst you wait in anticipation for the soon to be had Perlicks?


Yeah I've got some insulation with tape over it on the inside. Its cheap but works for the moment


----------



## Dazzbrew (22/1/15)

How did you fix the timber collar to the frezzer body?


----------



## PaleRider (22/1/15)

Looks great!
I've got the same size freezer & looking to do a similar fit out. 
Do you think you'll need a PC fan in there at some stage? 

Cheers, Matt


----------



## citizensnips (22/1/15)

Dazzbrew said:


> How did you fix the timber collar to the frezzer body?


Basically found the strongest plastic/timber general adhesive I could from Bunnings and used that. As well as that I just scored around the surface with a stanley knife pictured below, not to sure if did to much just thought it would give the glue something to grab. Either way the adhesive worked a charm, I can grab the name if you really want it.


----------



## citizensnips (22/1/15)

PaleRider said:


> Looks great!
> I've got the same size freezer & looking to do a similar fit out.
> Do you think you'll need a PC fan in there at some stage?
> 
> Cheers, Matt


I could see maybe why you'd use one in a big keezer but at the same time they're fair over kill, all my beer from either keg is consistently the same temperature. I don't really get why people use them, are they worried about the difference in temperature between the top and bottom of the fridge? If so the stainless on the keg will cool down to a pretty uniform temperature therefore cooling the beer down to the same temperature. Not to mention if there was a disparity between the top and bottom of the keg all beer is drawn from the bottom therefore all beer is in effect cooled to the lower temperature when it's dispersed.


----------



## Moad (22/1/15)

definitely helps, especially if you run your lines around the top.

Combined with insulation around the collar it helps keep a consistent temp throughout the whole freezer


----------

